# Recommendations?



## 11ghjones (Jul 24, 2007)

I have been listening to classical music for about 7 years (half my lifespan) and have enjoyed it, and have recently stumbled upon Bach's Little Fugue in G minor (brass quintet). I have enjoyed this song above all others. Are there any other songs that are similar stylistically?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

bach's tocatta & fugue in d minor. 
which quintet? canadian, empire...

dj


----------



## 11ghjones (Jul 24, 2007)

I honestly have no clue which quintet since I was first introduced to this piece via a .midi.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

ok.
watch the first part of the original 'fantasia' disney movie & listen to the music carefully for another bach fugue & tocatta you'll like.

dj


----------

